# SUNRISE...MANY MONTHS AGO



## Zebenv (Mar 6, 2017)

SOON


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Mar 16, 2017)

I took this picture at 6 in the morning on August 20, 2016
Charleston Lake, Ontario


----------



## Johnny (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome Aboard Bill

This is my sunrise photo of the Vehicle Assembly Building (VAB) at the NASA
complex, Cape Canaveral Florida to assemble the historic Space Shuttles.



God's plan was that no two sunrises or sunsets will ever be the same. A true Blessing !!!







.


----------



## LDUBS (May 27, 2019)

From back in December.


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2019)

Love these landscape shots! Some of these would make killer portraits or awesome screen backgrounds.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 17, 2019)

I belonged briefly to a photographers club, and typical comments on beautiful pics were:

That would have been a great shot if there were pelicans flying overhead...

Too bad the pic wasn't taken a minute later, the color "would" have been spectacular...

Or underwater pics:

A turtle in that pic would have made it GREAT!

5 feet shallower and the color would have REALLY made that a pic to remember.

I stopped going after my first meeting with them.

I REALLY like the pic with the bent rod in the holder!


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 18, 2019)

gnappi said:


> I belonged briefly to a photographers club, and typical comments on beautiful pics were:
> 
> That would have been a great shot if there were pelicans flying overhead...
> 
> ...



I would have had lots of great pic's if those rainbows weighed 7 lbs instead of 2 lbs! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

I like BillPlayFoot's -- sun reflection on the water and the boat.

Edit: Here is a cropped version. (BillPlayFoot, hope you don't mind):


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 26, 2019)

Yesterday morning at 6:32 AM. Sun is already up. On my way to my "secret" fishing spot (not so productive yesterday).


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 20, 2019)

Another sunrise. Taken a long time ago. I just stumbled on it while clearing out some pic's.


----------



## Shaugh (Dec 6, 2019)

It was foggy that day..


----------



## gnappi (Feb 7, 2020)

I stopped to take these on the way to fish at Shark Valley in So. Flo. last year. That's fog in a huge field, no water was there at all.


----------



## jethro (Jun 12, 2020)

I'll play- sunrise at the boat launch during ice fishing season:


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 11, 2020)

Sunset. Northern California coast.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 11, 2020)

jethro said:


> I'll play- sunrise a*t the boat launch during ice fishing season*:


*WAIT ... what? * Those words don't go together ... _boat ramp ... ice_ ...I expected to see a picture of you cutting through the ice :lol: !


----------



## maintenanceguy (Nov 11, 2020)

Above the fog with my drone. Can just see the tops of trees.


----------

